# tyre pressures yet again



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

please bear with me,i have a brand new benimar mileo m/h done 300klm so far, it has only the bear minimum loaded at present, many empty cupboards and garage, i have checked my tyre pressures; they are continental vanco 2 215/75r16c its says load range d but cant find that catagory but thats another story,the current inflations are 53.5 fronts psi and rear 54.5 and the other was 59psi so i reduced it to match the 54.5. from what i can gather fully loaded the tyre says 69psi from cold single 1105kg duel 1090kg.
so my question would be for a lightly loaded van mimimum water half tank of fuel and not much gear would these psi be acceptable, dont know of weigbridges on island, maybe the port but i dont need to weigh untill fully loading for touring next year, thankyou for your co operation, ps 20 days ownership and still very pleased !!!


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

That was my question a while ago  

I was at the Hymer factory in August so I asked a guy there and he reconmend that I run with 4 bar at the front and 4.5 bar at the rear, that of corse is on my van which is rated at 3.5 tons. :wink: 

Hope this helps,

Keith


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

peaky said:


> please bear with me,i have a brand new benimar mileo m/h done 300klm so far, it has only the bear minimum loaded at present, many empty cupboards and garage, i have checked my tyre pressures; they are continental vanco 2 215/75r16c its says load range d but cant find that catagory but thats another story,the current inflations are 53.5 fronts psi and rear 54.5 and the other was 59psi so i reduced it to match the 54.5. from what i can gather fully loaded the tyre says 69psi from cold single 1105kg duel 1090kg.
> so my question would be for a lightly loaded van mimimum water half tank of fuel and not much gear would these psi be acceptable, dont know of weigbridges on island, maybe the port but i dont need to weigh untill fully loading for touring next year, thankyou for your co operation, ps 20 days ownership and still very pleased !!!


To be honest I don't think anyone will be able to give you accurate advice without knowing what weight you are running at the moment. The only way to be sure is to send your axle weights and tyre details to [email protected] and they will give you the exact figure to suit your set up. Anything else is just going to be guesswork!


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*wheels and tyres*

Hi,I have the same tyres on my mercedes,and at the service last week they said that tyre pressures are set to tell owners of company vans with a full load how high they should be,you will never load it that much,so they recommended 55 front and 60 rear,i hope that will help, but we have all the experts on here that will tell you a different story,regards happypre65. :lol:


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Send me a PM with your Email address and I will send you PDF of Conti tyre handbook which has your tyres and pressures for various loads in it. As already suggested though you need to go to weighbridge to get accurate weights .However you cant go wrong if you put in pressures that relate to the max front and rear axle loads as you shouldn't exceed that anyway.


----------

